# F10 brake force coding, blinks until stop:)



## Bmwonly (Jun 19, 2007)

I just started coding on F10, got great help from the Great Shawn

I tried default settings for BRAKE FORCE BLINK, but I felt it stops too soon, only 3 or 4 blinks, I like it blinks until stop, I had a bad rear hit last summer when my F13 650i only had 1500 miles on it, I stopped at hwy exit then a Honda hit me hard from the rear, final cost was about 20k, that driver didn't do texting, she said she was thinking her husband might have an affair with someone!

So I coded it like this:
FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->ESS_ERSCHEINUNGSBILD->bremslicht blinkend 

FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->ESS_ON_VERZ werte=08 (default=10)

FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->ESS_OFF_VERZ werte=01 (default=05)

FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->ESS_GESCHW_SCHWELLE werte=01 (default=05)

If anyone stopped me for a ticket, I will tell him the brake switch has some bad contact


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwonly said:


> I just started coding on F10, got great help from the Great Shawn
> 
> I tried default settings for BRAKE FORCE BLINK, but I felt it stops too soon, only 3 or 4 blinks, I like it blinks until stop, I had a bad rear hit last summer when my F13 650i only had 1500 miles on it, I stopped at hwy exit then a Honda hit me hard from the rear, final cost was about 20k, that driver didn't do texting, she said she was thinking her husband might have an affair with someone!
> 
> ...


Damn! The F13 doesn't look so bad in the picture. That was $20k to fix?


----------



## Bmwonly (Jun 19, 2007)

It was at dealer over a month, they ordered many parts from Germany, they told me they got paid about 20k.


----------



## Osoliman (Jun 2, 2013)

Can this be coded for an F30 ?


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Osoliman said:


> Can this be coded for an F30 ?


Yes.

FEM_BODY / 3060 LceMaster / ESS_AKTIVIERBARER_AUSGANG

Change the value from flachenvergroesserung to bremslicht_blinkend


----------



## Osoliman (Jun 2, 2013)

Many thanks Frogman , will give it a go, may save my car someday


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Osoliman said:


> Many thanks Frogman , will give it a go, may save my car someday


My pleasure. I'm pretty sure it has already helped save the rear end of my car.


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

That sounds like a pretty cool coding. Is there any video of what it looks like when activated? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

harrisfb said:


> That sounds like a pretty cool coding. Is there any video of what it looks like when activated? Thanks!


Look at Post # 35, # 40, and # 42:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=675251&page=2


----------



## DJRocc (Sep 25, 2015)

Bmwonly said:


> I just started coding on F10, got great help from the Great Shawn
> 
> I tried default settings for BRAKE FORCE BLINK, but I felt it stops too soon, only 3 or 4 blinks, I like it blinks until stop, I had a bad rear hit last summer when my F13 650i only had 1500 miles on it, I stopped at hwy exit then a Honda hit me hard from the rear, final cost was about 20k, that driver didn't do texting, she said she was thinking her husband might have an affair with someone!
> 
> ...


Hi I understand the first code line, but what do the other three lines of code specifically do?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

DJRocc said:


> Hi I understand the first code line, but what do the other three lines of code specifically do?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=675251&highlight=ess_erscheinungsbild


----------



## dzz (Sep 25, 2018)

*just coded my car*

Dynamic Brake lights in action on 2015 535xi F10

https://youtu.be/fWqkr-Dt5_4


----------

